# Spares for Dowelling Jig?



## Pappous (27 Oct 2006)

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can buy spares for my Record Dowelling Jig 148, which is about 20 years old? Preferably to be ordered online, as I live in Greece?
Cheers
Bill


----------



## Colin C (27 Oct 2006)

Hi Bill,

Welcome to the forum and what are you after as I should be getting some spares very soon :wink: .


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Oct 2006)

Hi Colin,

Do you have a source of supply for spares - specifically the drill guide bushes?

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Colin C (27 Oct 2006)

Hi Paul,

I am was try to get one on Ebay but some one with on history started biding with 5 minutes to go and beat me to it :evil: 

I think some one was trying it on and if they where, they will have to repost it :evil: 

Some thing does not smell right with that one :roll:


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Oct 2006)

Bit of a b***er when that happens :evil: I'm after some 10mm guide bushes. I've plenty of the other sizes but only two of the 10mm size. If you hear of any going, let me know :wink: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Colin C (27 Oct 2006)

The set I was looking at had all the bars in ( 2" and 3" too ) plus lots of extras, which would have been all I needed


----------



## Pappous (29 Oct 2006)

Colin,

I have a whole shopping list - most importantly, a pair of long slide rods but various other parts too. If you do come by any, perhaps you could email me at Missshand*hotmail.com (replace the * with the usual 'at' symbol). Happy to share costs of ebay purchase.

Cheers
Bill


----------



## Paul Chapman (29 Oct 2006)

Pappous":hgljf87p said:


> most importantly, a pair of long slide rods



Hi Bill,

You could always make up some long rods from some suitable metal rod :wink: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Colin C (29 Oct 2006)

Paul Chapman":moan2f8n said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> You could always make up some long rods from some suitable metal rod :wink:
> 
> ...



I had a problem finding rods the right size as the 9.4mm rods where too small ( the ones I bought :roll: ) and the 10mm too big.

I guess I will have to look harder


----------



## Colin C (29 Oct 2006)

I was think to try and find out how much the bushes would cost to get made but have not got a round to it :-k


----------



## Paul Chapman (29 Oct 2006)

Colin C":3pnlh1ow said:


> I was think to try and find out how much the bushes would cost to get made but have not got a round to it :-k



Colin,

I seem to remember seeing some guide bushes somewhere on the internet. They looked similar to the Record ones so they might fit. I'll have a smurf around sometime and see if I can find them again - if I do I'll let you know. Having them made might be quite expensive if it's only a small quantity.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Scrit (29 Oct 2006)

Colin C":2a9bcfvf said:


> I had a problem finding rods the right size as the 9.4mm rods where too small ( the ones I bought :roll: ) and the 10mm too big.


The Record bars were chrome plated 3/8in (9.53mm) steel bar - you should still be able to get 3/8in precision ground silver steel rod from an engineering merchant. The alternative might be to buy a parallel reamer and ream out the holes to 10mm so you can use the more widely available metric bar stock, then again maybe not. The screws on the jig are all BSF threads and round-head BSF screws are still available from various supply houses.

Scrit


----------



## Colin C (30 Oct 2006)

Thanks both of you  

I was thinking it might be expensive to get the bushes made ( more than like why I have not look in to it ) but it would be good if the ones you have seen Paul work [-o< .

It is a good jig that I could get more out of if I could get some more bit  
I will have to start looking for some bar to fit


----------



## Paul Chapman (30 Oct 2006)

Colin C":119opwjm said:


> I was thinking it might be expensive to get the bushes made ( more than like why I have not look in to it )



Hi Colin,

There are firms like this http://www.boneham.co.uk/drill_jig_bushes.htm who do drill guide bushes in all shapes and sizes and would make to order, but the cost of having just a few made would probably be prohibitive  Might be better to find someone who does metalworking as a hobby and would be happy to have a go at making up some :wink: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Colin C (30 Oct 2006)

Paul

Good link,

There is one thing :-k 
If a few of us with the record jig want them, may be we could do an order together to keep the cost down.

It might be worth an email


----------



## Alf (30 Oct 2006)

Scrit":vmhmrgjs said:


> you should still be able to get 3/8in precision ground silver steel rod from an engineering merchant.


Almost unbelieveably Toolbank has a wide range of silver steel, including 3/8". As does Axminster - although they don't have 7mm for the Record 043 short fence rod makers amongst us for some reason. But I digress.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Colin C (30 Oct 2006)

Alf":ynfwp7tn said:


> Almost unbelieveably Toolbank has a wide range of silver steel, including 3/8". As does Axminster - although they don't have 7mm for the Record 043 short fence rod makers amongst us for some reason. But I digress.
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Hi Alf,
For a change I have some good news for you as Tilgear do 7mm silver steel  
Plus I have just noticed that they do 3/8 too #-o ( only £3 per length  )


----------



## Paul Chapman (30 Oct 2006)

Colin C":t67mon6o said:


> If a few of us with the record jig want them, may be we could do an order together to keep the cost down.
> 
> It might be worth an email



Hi Colin,

Good idea :idea: If you like, I'll give them a ring - probably easier to explain over the 'phone what we're on about rather than an email. I've got to dash out but I'll try to ring them later today or tomorrow.

Just another thought, the Record 148 is such a good jig, and so many of us keep raving about it (well, you, Scrit and me  ) that you'd think some enterprising manufacturer (wonder if *Rob Lee *is listening :wink: ) would have taken the hint and produced a clone of it. It's not only good for dowelling but with the appropriate guide bushes (and some additional ones if they were available :evil: ) for drilling holes for knock down fittings, shelf supports and the like. We must live in hope....

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Alf (30 Oct 2006)

Colin C":2zun5mh0 said:


> Hi Alf,
> For a change I have some good news for you as Tilgear do 7mm silver steel
> Plus I have just noticed that they do 3/8 too #-o ( only £3 per length  )


Tilgear having anything is never good news :lol: But it's okay, I got some via my "local Toolbank stockist" some time back - once I managed to convince them that yes, they really could get it. Honest. Look, here it is in the big book. See? ](*,) Sheesh, sometimes I really miss the good old days in London where if you can't get the point across in 0.01 of a second just forget it - everyone's got their head stuck in a bucket round here and you're obliged to just keep bashing away until either the penny drops or you expire. :roll: :lol:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Colin C (30 Oct 2006)

Alf":1y2x7578 said:


> [
> Tilgear having anything is never good news :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Alf



I know what you mean but the *big* problem for me is that I am about 5-6 miles from them ( there should be a smiley for bitting your nails :roll: ) and I had to go them a few days ago ( put my blinckers on before going in :wink: )

I will have to go there in the next few days to try that bar out too ( help :shock: )


----------



## Colin C (30 Oct 2006)

Paul 
I will wait to hear what they say  [-o<


----------



## Pappous (30 Oct 2006)

My (to be honest, my lady wife's) surfing unearthed the following:
http://www.toolman.co.uk/commerce.cgi?c ... s&pid=1362
from Toolman which appears to be identical to the old Record jig, only bright blue. There's no reference on the site though to parts, and they didn't reply to my email asking if they have the bits, so I assume not.

Anyone come across these? If any good I was thinking of buying one for the parts. As for the rods idea: brilliant, thanks. Will see how I get on trying for same here in Crete!


----------



## Colin C (30 Oct 2006)

Pappous

I think that jig is just one of the later ones as marples did get a bit slap happy with that blue :roll:


----------



## Paul Chapman (31 Oct 2006)

Hi Colin,

I telephoned Boneham & Turner and spoke to a very helpful chap there called Chas. As I suspected, the Record guide bushes don't fit within their standard size ranges. One of the problems is that with their standard ranges, as the drill bore size increases, so does the outside diameter of the bush. They would, however, be happy to do "specials". As an indication of price - and this is only a ball-park figure - the price of a 1/4" bush from their standard range would be £5.70. If one ordered a "special" (and I said give me a price for say 50) the price would be £8.70 each.

In my view, provided we could get enough people interested, ordering some specials would not be out of the question. For myself, I have 8 bush carriers and would be interested in 6x10mm bushes and 8x9.5mm bushes (I have 8 of all the other sizes). It all depends how many other people would be prepared to join us if we wanted to make up a bulk order.

If anyone else is interested, please speak up :wink: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Colin C (31 Oct 2006)

Paul 
I am interested and would like to get more than one set but only have one spare bush carrier and I am trying to get more  

Lets see how this pans out


----------



## Paul Chapman (31 Oct 2006)

OK Colin. Let's keep finding excuses to revive this thread - I'm sure there are plenty of people like us out there who use the Record jig a lot and would like extra bushes. I would like some in 9.5mm for some knock-down fittings I use quite frequently and I wish now that I'd bought more 10mm ones when Record were still manufacturing them.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Colin C (31 Oct 2006)

Lucky you got alot when it was a round but got mine earlier this year and I keep missing the ones I see :roll: 

I am also thinking to try making some more carriers, as I could do with some more  

Problem is I would need more bushes as well #-o ](*,)


----------



## Paul Chapman (31 Oct 2006)

Colin,

All the more reason for some enterprising manufacturer to start making it again - it must be over 30 years old so I'm sure the patents would have expired. Is anyone out there listening, I wonder :?: We already know of customers for long rods, guide bushes, guide bush carriers and no doubt complete jigs :wink: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Colin C (31 Oct 2006)

Well Paul,

If you see what some of them go for then yes I think the complete jig would sell, all we need now is some one to start making them again  8-[


----------



## Corset (31 Oct 2006)

i have the jig and it has proved very usefull i too would like metric fittings and some extra fingers.


----------



## Paul Chapman (31 Oct 2006)

See, the number is growing already   

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## DaveL (31 Oct 2006)

Just to be awkward, I would like some sets of imperial bushes. :roll:


----------



## Paul Chapman (31 Oct 2006)

DaveL":m88tvvwt said:


> Just to be awkward, I would like some sets of imperial bushes. :roll:



Nothing awkward about imperial, Dave, it's metric I get in a mess with :lol: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Marmaduke (19 Nov 2019)

If anyone comes across this thread in 2019 (like me) looking for longer steel 3/8" rods for the Record 148 then they can be had for GBP 21.58 delivered for 78 inches online at Cromwell . co . uk . Sorry I do not have permission to post URLs otherwise I would link direct to the item. 
I hope it helps someone! I am very excited to begin using this jig.


----------



## ED65 (20 Nov 2019)

Thirteen years man._Thirteen!_
With apologies to Jeremy Piven.

But still, useful addition. Did you price rod including delivery from any other vendors? I found one that seems like it would be much cheaper, and for longer lengths (3m+, over 120"), but couldn't get the price inc. VAT and P&P.


----------



## Bedrock (21 Nov 2019)

As a result of this thread, I picked up a 148 today for £8. I am not sure what the full original kit included - this one only has guides which are 1/4" diameter. Intrigued by the method of locking one of the stops onto the guide rod with a couple of opposed convex leaf springs, driven by a screw through the centre of both.
Haven't had the chance of trying it out yet, but it seems to lock the guide pretty well.
I would be grateful if anyone has a list of what the original kit included.


----------



## AndyT (21 Nov 2019)

Bedrock":1hkxvahy said:


> As a result of this thread, I picked up a 148 today for £8. I am not sure what the full original kit included - this one only has guides which are 1/4" diameter. Intrigued by the method of locking one of the stops onto the guide rod with a couple of opposed convex leaf springs, driven by a screw through the centre of both.
> Haven't had the chance of trying it out yet, but it seems to lock the guide pretty well.
> I would be grateful if anyone has a list of what the original kit included.



There's a pretty comprehensive diagram in this other recently revived thread

record-148-dowel-jig-t100310.html


----------



## swb58 (24 Nov 2019)

DaveL":3b08mm4i said:


> Just to be awkward, I would like some sets of imperial bushes. :roll:


I think I've got some duplicate imperial bush sets, will have a look.

On the subject of rods - they are the same diameter as the rods on the the 044 plane. . . .


----------

